

Static Site Generators compared. - asselinpaul
http://asselinpaul.com/

======
phaer
hakyll ( <http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/> ) is a nice alternative for those of us
who like haskell or just functional programming in general.

It features a DSL and integration with the awesome pandoc
(<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>) project.

~~~
padraigm
Hakyll is pretty widely used, as well (at least it seems that way to me, maybe
that's just my confirmation bias). I was surprised not to see it on the list
in the OP.

------
sdoering
Right now, I'm giving nanoc (<http://nanoc.stoneship.org/>) a try. My goal is
to leave WP behind.

But there are some things, that boggle me. But, i do this to learn and so it
is quite interessting to research my problems, till I find a solution. And if
I ever get stuck, the help on the google group is quite great.

So as it is not mentioned in the original posting, I thought I'd add it.

~~~
gks
Check out their IRC channel. The group in there are quite helpeful. The main
author is always willing to help.

------
olegp
I wrote a very simple one called MCMS that runs on Node.js and RingoJS (Rhino
on the JVM): <https://github.com/olegp/mcms>

------
billpatrianakos
I can't tell you how many blogging platforms I've hopped through. I've got
posts on a trillion domains and twice as many engines. Reading lists like
these make me want to try them all now! What is it about site generators and
blogging engines that makes people so fickle?

